# New Pup



## Nvbuck (Dec 20, 2007)

I was wondering if any of you guys know of a litter of wirehaired pups that will be coming available? or someone that i can contact that breeds these dogs.
Thanks


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Treborwolf Kennels. Boise Idaho.


----------



## Nvbuck (Dec 20, 2007)

Thanks Tex,do they have a web site?are they in the Boise phone book


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Nvbuck said:


> Thanks Tex,do they have a web site?are they in the Boise phone book


http://www.drahthaars.net/


----------

